
Google's Down - richardowright
Looks like a huge # of Google Services are down including GCP. Some services that appear to be impacted - Gmail, YouTube, and Cloud Firestore.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;status&#x2F;google&#x2F;
======
randomifcpfan
Authoritative explanation

Very sorry about that! We had a router failure in Atlanta, which affected
traffic routed through that region. Things should be back to normal now. Just
to make sure: this wasn't related to traffic levels or any kind of overload,
our network is not stressed by Covid-19.

[https://twitter.com/uhoelzle/status/1243217659690278912](https://twitter.com/uhoelzle/status/1243217659690278912)

~~~
Kialo
Thank you. Upvote this!

------
bwb
Spain went down for 5 min while i was in a google doc + analytics.

I run downforeveryoneorjustme.com and we went up to 1000 people a minute
checking too. It only lasted a few min though.

~~~
zymhan
It took me forEVER to memorize that URL lol, but I love your site.

~~~
vile_wretch
You can also use [http://isup.me](http://isup.me)

------
bithavoc
Meanwhile their status page[0] is all green. The less they publish on their
status page the more nines they preserve.

[0] [https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

Edit: status page not entirely green now, took them 25 minutes to acknowledge.

~~~
discreditable
G Suite Status is all green with no warnings.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus](https://www.google.com/appsstatus)

~~~
jvolkman
There are many warnings now.

~~~
discreditable
Seeing that now. I like how the outage times are back-timed (11:57am est) to
well before they posted anything about it.

~~~
jvolkman
That seems reasonable to me. You could argue that the posting should be
quicker, but it's never going to be instantaneous. Back-timing is at least
somewhat transparent.

------
jvolkman
For posterity, the final status update:

The issue with Google Cloud infrastructure components has been resolved for
all affected users as of 09:21. Total time of impact was 08:18 to 09:21
US/Pacific, with the most severe impact at the start of the issue, tapering
off as services routed traffic away from Atlanta.

The impact of this incident was concentrated in a region that is not a main
GCP region and therefore there was no impact to services based on Google
Compute Engine. Services that may have been impacted include External HTTP/S
Load balancing requests and API requests that may have been served near the
Atlanta metro.

The root cause was a set of router failures in Atlanta, which affected traffic
routed through that region.

------
rafaelgarrido
Who searched "google" on google.com ??

~~~
PopeDotNinja
_raises hand_

~~~
js2
Terri Gross: Now I'll tell you, in preparing for this, I decided, let me
Google Google, so I typed in "Google" into the Google search, and I came up
with a lot of Google things in the regular search, but in the "Are you feeling
lucky?" search, I got nothing.

Larry Page: Well you just got Google itself.

TG: Yeah, I just got Google itself. Oh, I see, Google was giving me itself.

LP: Yeah.

TG: Oh.

LP: In computer science, we call that recursion. [laugh].

TG: Oh, you even have a name for it. [laugh]. I didn't quite get that. I kept
thinking it was just repeating itself. I didn't realize it was giving me
itself. [laugh].

LP: [laugh]

TG: And what's the name for it?

LP: Uh, recursion. It's... kind of... Sergey is giving me a dirty look.

TG: Why?

LP: It's a loose definition. [laugh]

TG: Lighten up Sergey. [laugh]

LP: It's a loose interpretation of... [laugh]... recursion.

TG: Sergey, what's the more literal interpretation?

...

Starts at 13:45:

[https://www.npr.org/2003/10/14/167643282/google-founders-
lar...](https://www.npr.org/2003/10/14/167643282/google-founders-larry-page-
and-sergey-brin-part-2)

------
pilom
Looks like issues are primarily on the east coast:
[https://downdetector.com/status/google/map/](https://downdetector.com/status/google/map/)

No issues with any google services thus far for me in Denver.

~~~
husamia
Not only east coast, it looks global.

~~~
albertzeyer
No, it does not. No problems at all here (Germany).

~~~
jldugger
Hard to say. US populations are eastern centralized; west coast is only now
getting to work, checking their mail, and searching bing for why google is
down. You'd need a population + timezone forecast of that map to really
measure regional outages.

------
sevenf0ur
We're a gsuite customer and just noticed some interruptions here as well.
GMail is flaky, chat is down, and the app status page is unavailable as well.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus](https://www.google.com/appsstatus) Not
very useful :P

------
6gvONxR4sf7o
Can we get a title change? "Google's Down" tells me something totally
different.

------
judge2020
Discord as well, looks like it's hitting GCP
[https://twitter.com/hopeseekr/status/1243201607854108673?s=2...](https://twitter.com/hopeseekr/status/1243201607854108673?s=21)

------
murillians
Search or another google service? G Suite is reporting some issues, but i'm
connecting to search fine
[https://twitter.com/gsuite/status/1243203000195256320](https://twitter.com/gsuite/status/1243203000195256320)

~~~
heartbreak
I can't connect to search. I get a 500 error page.

------
cpach
So far Gmail and Youtube works fine here (Stockholm area, Sweden)

------
larrik
I got a 503 from Google Classroom, but it seems intermittent.

------
geephroh
Been able to log into Analytics web dashboard, but get "try again later"
errors for all our properties. Been that way since about 8am PDT here in
Seattle.

------
sixhobbits
Haven't noticed issues here in Switzerland

------
bob33212
Back up for me. I have Google fiber as well

------
timvisee
It seems to be pulling a LOT with it. Even services like Microsoft Office 356

~~~
tyingq
Apt typo. If it's 356, they have 9 days where they can be down a year.

~~~
kabdib
"Five nines of reliability? Pshaw! We have nine FIVES!"

------
sumoboy
Google ads is insanely slow.

------
bsilvereagle
On this note, a public postmortem from the 16 Oct 2018 YouTube outage does not
seem to exist. If enterprise customers are impacted, there will likely be a
public postmortem for this incident, but it is still publicly unknown what
caused YouTube to go down.

------
nathanaldensr
Discord was down for several minutes earlier, as well. Related?

------
ghastmaster
Gmail down, search working, youtube working in Cincinnati ohio.

------
Aaronstotle
G-suite has been intermittent for me this morning.

------
jeffrogers
Google Classroom getting 504s on the west coast

------
FactolSarin
Hangouts seems to be down altogether

------
sarathyweb
Search is working fine in India.

------
mercurial
Works fine here (Denmark)

------
superbm
Now you see that it's not only Microsoft problem...

------
perlpimp
works fine in Toronto, Canada

------
MasonBario
Haven't noticed :/

